# vivitar e32?



## panzershreck (Nov 28, 2005)

bought one of these enlargers for really cheap without a negative carrier, lens is fine but quality isn't great, everything else is perfect

i have yet to find any information on the thing, pardon my total ignorance on enlargers, but my question is what can i work with for a negative carrier and a new lens?


----------



## KevinR (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know much. But it is a beginner enlarger. The post isn't the most stable, so it will sometimes lose focus. If you can't find a neg carrier, you can make one from matte board. If its a standard screw on lens, the options are numerous. I did find a place that sells an instruction manual.

http://www.craigcamera.com//ib_tuv.htm

Hope this helps.


----------

